# قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده



## جنان الخلد (18 يوليو 2011)

قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده​ 
موديل 1






العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 20 ريال​ 

موديل 2





العلبه مكونه من 3 قوالب
السعر 20 ريال​ 

موديل 3





العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 4





العلبة مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 5





العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 6





العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 7





العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 8





العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 9





العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 10





العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 11





العلبه مكونه من 4
السعر 15 ريال​ 

موديل 12 




​ 
العلبه مكونه من 4 قوالب
السعر 12 ريال​ 



 

قطاعة الكيك​ 




​ 





السعر 5 ريال​ 


قطع تزيين الكوفي​ 





السعر 10 ريال​ 


مبشرة الثوم​ 




​ 




​ 
السعر 10 ريال​ 


عصارة الليمون السريعة​ 




​ 
في العلبة قطعتان 
السعر 5 ريال​ 


مكيال بمقاسات متعددة​ 





السعر 10 ريال​ 


فرشاة السليكون ​ 




​ 
لدهن المقلاة لا تتأثر بالحراره
السعر 10 ريال​


----------



## tjarksa (26 يوليو 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*

ما شالله تبارك الله .

الله يرزقك من فضله .


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 يوليو 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*



tjarksa قال:


> ما شالله تبارك الله .
> 
> الله يرزقك من فضله .


 
شااااكره مرورك الكريم ,,,,​


----------



## جوو الرياض (27 يوليو 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*



​


واااي مااشاء الله حلوين .. بالتووفيق لك


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 يوليو 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*



منصور الرياض قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> واااي مااشاء الله حلوين .. بالتووفيق لك


 
تسلم اخوي منصور شاااكره مرورك العاطر ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*

بطله 


مووووووفقه


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*

[align=center] 
شااكره مرووورك ...
[/align]


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*

كل عام وانتم بخير :rose:


----------



## وردة الجوري (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*

موفقه بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*



وردة الجوري قال:


> موفقه بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 
ويااك ياقلبي مشكووووووره ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: قوااالب الحلا بالفرن الجديده*


----------

